# Death today/



## Muppet (Mar 7, 2010)

I am anouncing the death of a friend of mine, a Paramedic and former Airforce CCT. He collapsed @ work / I was not there. When I get more info, I will update. Dan McIntosh was a friend, Paramedic and police officer and will be missed by all he came in contact with.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2010)

Condolences FM, keep us posted.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry to read this L.  My condolences to you, your department and all of Dan's family and friends.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 7, 2010)

My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 7, 2010)

Dan was responding to a psych. call when he was apparently wrestling with a subject when he went limp. He was transported in cardiac arrest to the shock trauma where he was pronounced dead. The E.M.S. community is shocked to say the least. I am both angry and sad. He left behind a wife and kids.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## pardus (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this brother...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn sad news FM, sorry for your loss.  Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## tova (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss - my condolences to everyone - RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sad news FM, sorry for your loss. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! RIP!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks all. I and we appreciate it.

F.M.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Mar 8, 2010)

My condolensces, FM.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss; RIP Airman.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, I'm really sorry to hear that, dude.  My condolences to you and to his family.  Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 8, 2010)

Condolences, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 8, 2010)

My sincerest condolences, FM. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry Brother! My Condolences! Prayers to all he left behind!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 8, 2010)

My sincerest...

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 8, 2010)

Throw open the doors to Valhalla, Warrior inbound.

My condolences on your loss, L.  Prayers out for strength and confort to his family and friends.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 8, 2010)

I am sorry I missed this thread.

My condolences to you, may your friend RIP.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss FM. Prayers out for those left behind.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hay man, I am sorry. Sad to see a Warrior go. I hope you're alright and I hope you say something if you aren't. We are all here. 

Hooyah, CCT, fare thee well.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP Dan McIntosh. I am sorry for your loss, FM. My thoughts and prayers out to you and your coworkers, and to Dan's family and friends...


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, sincerely


----------



## SexyBeast (Mar 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss FM......truly sorry to hear that news....


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 14, 2010)

Condolences and Prayers to you and the family


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2010)

We went to the viewing yesterday and the funeral is today. We are expecting a LARGE presence. Viewing was nice but Dan did not look good. Thanks for all the prayers and wishes.

F.M.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 15, 2010)

FM
Sorry for your Loss
RIP Warrior!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2010)

Funeral done, Dan is laid to rest. The final radio call and helo fly / peel off got me. Thanks for the wishes folks. I can depend on you guys.

F.M.


----------

